# total cost of a planted 5g CRS tank?



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a 5 gal tank and heater with sponge filter how much would it cost to get the shrimp plants and everything needed ?>


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Substrate: $15
Light: $20 for a 23W CFL with desk lamp
Driftwood: ~10
Plants: $20
Shrimp: $50 for 10 A/S CRS 

$115, ouch


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

expensive


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah but then 10 crs can produce 30 crs babies in 4 months

30 x $5 = $150 not including your initial 10.

sometimes more if they carry S+ and SS genes.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

IMO, just spend whatever you think will give you the best enjoyment out of it. Everything is a nice surprise if you arent expecting much. lol 

Dont count your shrimps before they....... hatch... and make it to juvenile stage. lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Get ADA soil. Crystal red shrimps need it.
Do not save money of a substrate, otherwise you will need to buy livestock more than one time


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Get ADA soil. Crystal red shrimps need it.
> Do not save money of a substrate, otherwise you will need to buy livestock more than one time


excellent explanation

Almost every shrimp keeper has gone through stages of trouble where the right substrate was the key solution. You can quote me on this one.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Beijing08 said:


> excellent explanation
> 
> Almost every shrimp keeper has gone through stages of trouble where the right substrate was the key solution. You can quote me on this one.


I completely agree with Leon, i wasted money going with cheaper substrates but ended up spending more money upgrading everytime. Although i'm not using ADA, my netlea is doing amazing and my shrimps are finally breeding again.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

jon021 said:


> I completely agree with Leon, i wasted money going with cheaper substrates but ended up spending more money upgrading everytime. Although i'm not using ADA, my netlea is doing amazing and my shrimps are finally breeding again.


Thant's good to hear 
I have two tanks with Netlea cycling and waiting for their shrimps


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

Care time and effort in all things.

What works for one may or may not work for another but if you skimp on the tangibles you may not get the results you want. Poor lights will cost more in the long run to a) replace and b) for continued use. That is just one example.

That rule applies to the filter, substrate decor, and any other additions. Get the best you can for your particular application and upgrade from there as time and funds allow. Fewer headaches all around.


----------

